# MR. B Mr. B Lonsdale Cigar Review - Another Homerun



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The Mr B Lonsdale is my 2nd bundle of Mr B cigars. Not disappointed with these either. Another outstanding Cigar from Mr B

Read the full review here: MR. B Mr. B Lonsdale Cigar Review - Another Homerun


----------

